# The new plumbing



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

The jobs not done yet, new pitless adapter, well cap, muller coupling. I need to dig a trench from pit to house and run new 1" poly in it.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

vinpadalino said:


> The jobs not done yet, new pitless adapter, well cap, muller coupling. I need to dig a trench from pit to house and run new 1" poly in it.


No, no no! No! You will be back within 3yrs top!!


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> No, no no! No! You will be back within 3yrs top!!


Why, what did I do now..


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Okay, I'm not too proud to ask.

What the hell am I looking at?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Never mind. I just saw the old thread.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Don't ask me what kind of pipe that was. I heard it was CTS or iron pipe poly. There was a nother name I forgot. All I know it made the job a living hell.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

vinpadalino said:


> Don't ask me what kind of pipe that was. I heard it was CTS or iron pipe poly. There was a nother name I forgot. All I know it made the job a living hell.


Thinwall HDPE.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

vinpadalino said:


> Why, what did I do now..


 I've dug up many welling casing leak due to being piped that way without swing joint installed.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> I've dug up many welling casing leak due to being piped that way without swing joint installed.


What do you mean? Install 2-90's?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

vinpadalino said:


> What do you mean? Install 2-90's?


One 90's will sufficed.. on the side of the casing where it will tighten when backfill settled.. basic digger's rule..


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> One 90's will sufficed.. on the side of the casing where it will tighten when backfill settled.. basic digger's rule..


Nice I have to go back and run a new line from pitless to house. I will try that. Thanks


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

vinpadalino said:


> Nice I have to go back and run a new line from pitless to house. I will try that. Thanks


You can run it with 2 - 45 els pipe it to the right of the casing as u already have the pitless drilled.. that way when the backfill settled... the 45s will move and tighten. Must be short nipple coming off the pitless


----------

